# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Động cơ Panasonic servo và driver Atom

## longdq

Các bác cho em hỏi chút là em mới mua được bộ động cơ Panasonic AC Servo MSMA202A1G và Driver AtomR/2K DNF 6134 AC Turbo LA/Atom Ver.4, bộ driver yêu cầu điện vào là điện 3 pha, em không có điện 3 pha nên cắm điện xoay chiều 1 pha thông thường vào thì thấy đèn POW vẫn sáng, quay trục chính của motor thì thấy các đèn báo vẫn nháy nhưng trục động cơ quay rất nhẹ, không thấy có tác động gì của driver đến động cơ cả. Các bác cho em hỏi như vậy là động cơ có vấn đề gì không, có cách gì test được cụm động cơ - driver này không ạ (hoặc bác nào nhà có bộ biến tần em xin qua test ạ)
Một số hình ảnh của em nó ạ

----------


## Ga con

Muốn chạy bác phải dò dây tín hiệu nữa. Ít nhất là Servo On, rồi còn các tín hiệu đi kèm trước khi nó chịu chạy (E-stop, Servo Ready, Limit switch 2 chiều, Stop... tùy driver có hay không).

Mấy đời cũ cũ này vọc mệt lắm, cho chạy analog như spindle thì được, còn chạy vị trí thì chỉnh mệt xỉu chưa chắc nó ngon.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

2kw làm motor spindle được à, lather ok. Nếu làm mill thì phải tăng tốc 2-3 lần.

----------


## Ga con

Đời này làm spindle không chịu được đâu anh, chạy mau nóng lắm. Loại 2kW nhìn thế thôi chứ bích size có 100mm thôi.

Làm spindle thì loại đời cũ mới OK.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Thằng này đã cũ mà còn phải cũ hơn à.
Mấy cái vụ này chém cho vui.. chứ độ chính xác trong nhát chém hơi kém  :Wink:  Vì mức độ trải nghiêm là bằng không.

Riêng cái khoản mò mấy con cũ cũ, không có manual cũng đắm đuối, nhà còn mấy con đồ cổ, mà nghĩ cảnh ngồi mò mò thôi thấy nản, dẹp vào lôi cái mới ra dùng cho nhanh.

----------


## longdq

Hic em lần mò mãi vẫn chưa có tí ánh sáng nào các bác ạ. E chỉ biết chắc là động cơ và driver đều còn ngon, chỉ có điều không biết cách điều khiển thế nào thôi  :Confused:

----------


## Tuanlm

Bán lại đi bạn. Hee hee

----------


## longdq

> Bán lại đi bạn. Hee hee


Dạ để khi nào chạy được bán mới có giá bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuanlm

Mình đùa đó. Bạn mở board ra đi, chụp hình lại rồi mình chỉ cho cách nối IO.

----------


## tcm

Lạoi này không chạy kiểu puls/dir được mà chỉ điều khiển vị trí theo kiểu postion table, nên không ứng dụng làm cho máy CNC được.
Nếu bác vẫn muốn thử thì có sơ đồ pin in/out của nó đây.

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Lạoi này không chạy kiểu puls/dir được mà chỉ điều khiển vị trí theo kiểu postion table, nên không ứng dụng làm cho máy CNC được.
> Nếu bác vẫn muốn thử thì có sơ đồ pin in/out của nó đây.


đây ms chuẩn bác ạ

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Mình đùa đó. Bạn mở board ra đi, chụp hình lại rồi mình chỉ cho cách nối IO.



mong bác chỉ giáo ạ.

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## tcm

Bác có sơ đồ chuẩn rồi thì cứ thế mà nối thôi.

----------


## longdq

Em xin gửi ít hình mạch ạ. Thực ra sơ đồ thì có nhiều nhưng mà chưa xác định được chính xác là sơ đồ nào là đúng của driver, cắm thử mấy trường hợp nhưng đều chưa thấy chạy bác ạ

----------


## Tuanlm

Theo kinh nghiệm, nếu driver chạy Pulse - dir thì input sẽ có 2 optocoupluer tốc độ cao ( thường là 2 con khác so với mấy con còn lại), bác xem thử 2 con mình khoanh tròn đỏ. Lấy VOM xác định chân input nối với hai con này, từ đó mò tiếp các chân enable, ccw_sw, cw_sw....

Mình chỉ theo kinh nghiệm ít ỏi thôi, các bác chém nhẹ  :Big Grin: 


ủa ủa mà hình như bác Minh Phúc có post Diagram pinout rồi mà. Mình thấy mạch này hợp với bài post của bác ấy.

----------


## longdq

> Theo kinh nghiệm, nếu driver chạy Pulse - dir thì input sẽ có 2 optocoupluer tốc độ cao ( thường là 2 con khác so với mấy con còn lại), bác xem thử 2 con mình khoanh tròn đỏ. Lấy VOM xác định chân input nối với hai con này, từ đó mò tiếp các chân enable, ccw_sw, cw_sw....
> 
> Mình chỉ theo kinh nghiệm ít ỏi thôi, các bác chém nhẹ 
> 
> 
> ủa ủa mà hình như bác Minh Phúc có post Diagram pinout rồi mà. Mình thấy mạch này hợp với bài post của bác ấy.


Vâng em cảm ơn bác. Bộ này bọn e cũng mang đi nhờ thầy test hộ rồi. có gì e thông tin này đến thầy ấy xem thế nào

----------


## quochung

> Bán lại đi bạn. Hee hee


May servo motor minh co may con. Ban can thi de lai tn cho minh nhe.

----------


## Minh Phúc

> May servo motor minh co may con. Ban can thi de lai tn cho minh nhe.


bn còn bộ nào công suất tương tự bộ này ko bn? mh đang có nhu cầu sử dụng...

----------


## Tuanlm

> May servo motor minh co may con. Ban can thi de lai tn cho minh nhe.


Bạn chỉ bán motor hay cả bộ? Có gì inbox cho mình giá nhé

----------


## quochung

MÌnh có nguyên bộ gồm cả Driver, nhưng công suất chỉ có 200W. Mới chưa sử dụng.
Bác cần cứ Inbox.

----------


## longdq

Nếu bán thì bán cả bộ các bác ạ. Nhưng giờ đang gửi chỗ thầy nhờ test hộ  :Big Grin:

----------

